# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus Box v1.3.6

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Added support for a variety of Samsung mobile devices.    Pegasus Box v1.3.6 Release Notes:   Samsung I9105 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung I9105P - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung I9080L - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung I9082 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung I9082L - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung S6810 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung S6810P - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung B5330 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung B5330B - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung B5330L - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung S5301 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.Samsung S6010 - added Read Unlock Codes (root is NOT required)/Factory Reset/Switch to Download Mode.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

